# Newbie from N.C.



## Gary240 (Jul 5, 2021)

Hi - I'm a newbie to the microskiff world, but not to boating. I currently own a 20' Lefty Kreh SeaCraft that my family absolutely loves so I need to keep her...for the time being. I've taken an interest in micro skiffs after discovering how much fun catching Red Drum is on a flood tide out of a kayak. My youngest daughter is enjoying it too so I figure it's time to expand into something that we can cover more area in quickly. I live in N.C. and there are not a lot of micro skiffs around and therefore I'm pretty ignorant about a lot of the ins and outs. However, I can talk intelligently about offshore fishing and boats though. Anyway, look forward to learning more and hope I can share things I've learned over the years that's applicable to all types of boats.


----------



## jbyrum (Jan 12, 2015)

Where in NC are you located?


----------



## Gary240 (Jul 5, 2021)

jbyrum said:


> Where in NC are you located?


I'm in Greenville and Emerald Isle.


----------



## jbyrum (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm up the road in Beaufort. If you're primarily fishing the marshes behind Bear Island and White Oak River, you can probably get by with something pretty small. Not much open water to contend with.


----------



## FlatsMafia (Feb 1, 2021)

A gheenoe might me a good option for you if your looking for a micro skiff for you and your daughter


----------



## Gary240 (Jul 5, 2021)

jbyrum said:


> I'm up the road in Beaufort. If you're primarily fishing the marshes behind Bear Island and White Oak River, you can probably get by with something pretty small. Not much open water to contend with.


Those are the primary areas I'll be targeting. I want to fish Swan Quarter and the Hobucken area occasionally - still not a lot of open water. Been looking at Beavertail and Mitzi. Also looked at a couple of Scouts, but decided I want lighter. We had a Scout 145 years ago that was a lot of fun, but I didn't fish it as I was focused on offshore at the time. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Gary240 (Jul 5, 2021)

FlatsMafia said:


> A gheenoe might me a good option for you if your looking for a micro skiff for you and your daughter


Thought about one but my other daughter may go when she's home. I fished a friends gheenoe in Cape Coral for Snook and they are impressive. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## tide_runner (Aug 1, 2021)

Welcome! I'm new here too.


----------



## Gary240 (Jul 5, 2021)

tide_runner said:


> Welcome! I'm new here too.


Thanks, and same to you! Great site for sure.


----------



## Moscateer (Feb 20, 2019)

Welcome to the forum!! I’m sure you find all the info you’ll ever want on here about every type of microskiff there is!


----------



## Alex Norris (May 2, 2018)

Welcome in


----------

